# Prgnant Platy help...



## Vickytoria3112 (Jun 4, 2013)

My aunt gave me some platies. 3 males and 5 females. Right away I separated them however, the females she gave me were already pregnant. Since I didn't know right away, one female gave birth in the tank and I was only able to save 4 fry (rest were obviously eaten) and put them in a nursery. The other female last night looked as if she was ready to give birth and luckily I separated her because those babies didn't become a Thanksgiving feast for the other fish. She had 21 and only one didn't make it. So I have 24 fry in the nursery. I'm assuming she may still be pregnant because her belly is still big and the gravid spot is still visible. The other female that had her babies did it in secrecy so I wasn't able to observe her. The one that gave birth today is now pooping dark black poo. I'm thinking she's done having babies and she probably is pooping the dark gravid stuff?

Is she finished? I want to put her in with the other girls so she can enjoy the new 25 gallon home I set up on Sunday for them.

Some of the Platy Fry that aren't hiding.









Momma Platy named Blu with big belly and black poo.









Her Paradise and girlfriends awaiting her arrival.


----------



## Vickytoria3112 (Jun 4, 2013)

Poor Blu probably hates me. I didn't get a response so as a precaution I left her there for another 24 hrs and then I put her in the "Platy Paradise" after I saw no more babies and her tummy went down. She did pass an undeveloped egg though. She's a little nervous there in her new home however, she's with familiar faces.

I have a new question. I have another female about to give birth soon. Just like Blu her anus is gaped (a little open) so I put her in a safe place like I did with Blu. I'm a little concerned with this mama. You see, Blu and Nara (the two that gave birth) are 2 and 2.5 inches. This little sunburst that is ready to have babies is about 1". She's small. 

Will she live passed the birthing? I'm nervous for her. I hate to lose any pet no matter how big or small. On top of that, I tend to be more careful in the caring department for the ones that my kids picked out. My oldest picked out this Platy on her very own birthday.

In the picture above, the Platy farthest to the right, almost center, orange color, is Nara. The first mama and is 2.5". The other ones are way smaller than her.


----------



## Vickytoria3112 (Jun 4, 2013)

Guess their is no help for my Platy since she's not a Betta. I think I joined the wrong forum.


----------



## bettaboytroy (Apr 15, 2012)

I believe the females can hold sperm from mating. So what does that mean? It means a female can continue to give birth without the male (I've read up to 3-5 months after the fact). If you don't want to get into the breeding aspect you may have to just let the natural process happen (eating of the young) you are still likely to have some young survive provided there is some heavy cover. These fish have lots of young because there is a high mortality rate. It could be a long process to get all of your females to stop having young. Probably not want you wanted to hear. You could always trade in the young and females for males if a local fish store is willing to. Good luck.


----------

